# UE4-Games [verschoben]



## NeRo1987 (19. Januar 2015)

Hi Community,

dies ist zwar keine User-News (weiß gerade nicht in welches Forum ich das eintragen soll?), *ABER*:

Wir haben nun Anfang 2015, wo bleiben all die Unreal Engine 4 Spiele?

Mich wundert das ganze doch sehr, angekündigt sind bisher schon ein paar Games, aber keines mit dem grafischen Kaliber einer "Infiltrator"-Techdemo etc. 

War das ganze nur ein reiner Marketing Gag seitens Epic?  Sind die Konsolen doch nicht so leistungsstark wie eine GTX680? Theorien über Theorien ... 

Techvideos aus YT:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTt7AGIpV2I

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KU8EIH79NYY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqYUjLApr34

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziEio5XHRwg

Grüße

UPDATE: soeben eine Wiki-Liste gefunden, sind ja doch bereits einige mehr wie gedacht 

List of Unreal Engine games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zybba (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: UE4-Games*

Du hast schon Recht irgendwie...

Mich wundert, dass Epic selbst zuerst mit Fortnite rauskommt.
Das Spiel interessiert mich und sieht ja auch nett aus.
Allerdings glaube ich kaum, dass es gut ist, um die Vorzüge der neuen Engine vorzustellen.
Naja, vllt. für Entwickler, wohl aber weniger für Laien/Spieler.

Edit:
Mir ist gerade noch eingefallen, das ja auch UT4 in Entwicklung ist.
Das wird dann wohl eher als Enginewerbung geeignet sein.
Fortnite kann dann als Gegenstück dienen. Der UE3 wurde ja oft vorgeworfen, dass die damit entwickelten Spiele sich zu sehr ähneln würden...


----------



## NerdFlanders (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: UE4-Games*

An der Leistungsfähigkeit sollte es nicht liegen, die UE skaliert extrem gut, siehe:

Unreal Engine 4: Elemental-Techdemo auf Tegra X1 mit nur 10 Watt
https://www.unrealengine.com/blog/unreal-engine-powered-zen-garden-released -> UE4 auf iPhone/iPad


----------



## Kerkilabro (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: UE4-Games*

Man ballert fast jede Woche neue Inhaltsnews zur Verbesserung der Engine raus wie Support für VR´s und so´n Gedöns. Ich möchte auch endlich mal die weltbeste Grafikengine auf meinen Rechner bewundern ^.^ Das kommende Batman- Spiel sieht auch super aus, nutzt aber eine verbesserte UE 3 ^.^


----------

